# Birth Certificate - Do we need for Spouse Visa Application?



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello all! I'm working on my UK spouse visa right now. My husband (sponsor) doesn't have his birth certificate. But his birthday is on his passport, etc. I can't find anywhere that a birth certificate is required, but I wanted to double check. Thoughts? I have my birth certificate we will be sending, just not my husbands.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Your UK sponsor does not have to include his birth certificate for the spouse visa application. His passport is usually sufficient (or a certified copy of his biodata page.)


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

diverseyharbor said:


> Hello all! I'm working on my UK spouse visa right now. My husband (sponsor) doesn't have his birth certificate. But his birthday is on his passport, etc. I can't find anywhere that a birth certificate is required, but I wanted to double check. Thoughts? I have my birth certificate we will be sending, just not my husbands.


In such words I over killed with my documents and sent both our birth certificates and certified copy of his passport. But you don't need birth certificates. A certified copy of his passport is plenty.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I sent Ed's birth certificate and a plain (uncertified) copy of his passport as well as my own Province of British Columbia (Canada) birth certificate, and it was all fine.

Photocopies of UK passport biopages don't necessarily need to be certified, as the visa section can always check with the passport section in the Consulate/Embassy/High Commission.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Birth certificate only becomes essential if the sponsor doesn't have a current passport.


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Excellent, thank you all! We just have to get both passports certified copies (my sponsors) since I'm applying from the US when he is in the UK. Submitting in 2 weeks!


----------

